# 59 Roadmaster



## Sandman (Oct 4, 2019)

Picked up this 20 "Roadmaster Pilot today for $30 . The seat , handlebars , tires and wheels have been replaced with Schwinn
parts . Looking for ideas on a custom build ?


----------

